# Diet, IBS, and...confusion



## lt6680 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have recently been diagnosed with IBS, alternating constipation and diarrhea. I am 33, 5'4", and have a few extra pounds on my normally curvy frame. For years, I didn't know that what I was feeling (pain in lower abdomen during intercourse, low back pain, constant bloating, constipation or diarrhea) wasn't how I was supposed to feel. I went to my primary care doctor and she suggested I try Linzess, which I seemed to have good results with for about 1 week. I stayed on the medication and increased my water intake, but saw no further changes. I became frustrated, as I beleive most people do when they are tired from living uncomfortably for so long.

I went off Linzess. I ate healthier (I cook from scratch at home almost every day), tried avoiding products with preservatives, sugar, cut back on the bad stuff, but still spoiled myself with wine, chocolate in very small doses, iced coffee, cheese, etc. (Side note, both my boyfriend and I are chefs, and once you develop a taste for something, it's hard to turn back!)

Lately, I've noticed that my bowel movements are so infrequent that when they do happen, it's nowhere near what should be coming out of my body. I am so bloated that I look pregnant. I wake up every morning with back pain that goes away mid-afternoon, only to return in the evening. I am depressed over the way that I look and feel. I think I've hit my breaking point. I just started taking a low dose of Amitiza this week and need to make huge changes in my diet. However, after researching, I am more confused than ever! Low FODMOP, elimination diets, high fiber, low fiber, gas, bloating, fruits being sometimes good and sometimes bad...where do I even begin?!

I was hoping that someone who felt the way I do can offer their assistance. I'm not sure where to start. Low FODMOP and see where I go from there? Talk about overwhelming! My doctor hasn't been much help and simply stuck me on a prescription med in hopes that will do that trick. How do we sort through all of this information?

-A very confused and newly diagnosed IBSer.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi there.
I totally sympathise with you.
The constipation ill defo affect your moods and the toxins are just sitting in your body!

I would start with the FODMAP diet. Keep a food diary and note down everything that you eat and all symptoms. You will need to do a conscious scan of your whole body to make sure that you pick up on all symptoms ( living in pain for so long can sometimes result in turning off other signals)

Things to watch, I found, on FODMAPS...sugar, honey are not tolerated at all! Even fruits in the yes list can cause symptoms so stick to a few select fruits and note your symptoms.

Within a few days of starting FODMAPS I noticed that honey, banana and all fruits gave me symptoms.

Also include ground linseeds in your diet everyday...add 1 tablespoon to a glass of milk (non dairy) or to cereal etc. this will help things to get moving in your bowels. Drink more water too. At least a glass or two after the linseeds ( they absorb liquid so imagine not drinking anything,,,they will suck your bowel dry and cause more constipation as an extreme example!)

Oh also your might like to try juicing. That way your body gets the nutrients and your and bowels get the liquid.

Hope this helps!

Good luck


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi lt6680,

I agree, so many different approaches, impossible to know what will work.

Before I went on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, I had subscribed to emails from scdlifestyle.com. It was going to be a huge dietary transition for me, so I kept putting it off. In one of the emails, Jordan or Steve (the site's creators) wrote something that helped me make up my mind. I can't remember the exact wording, but the message was that so much information out there can lead to inaction instead of actually helping. And what you should do is simply make a choice and try it. They specifically said something like, "If you think we have a valid approach, then start on the diet instead of researching every option to death. But even if you don't try the SCD, do SOMEthing." That reminded me of something that a friend said to me many years ago: doing something is better than doing nothing.

I started on the SCD shortly after that, and it has helped me tremendously. I'm so glad I finally tried it! I'd like to hope that if it hadn't helped, I would have picked some other approach and fully committed to it as well, instead of getting stuck again with so many options.

I'm definitely an SCD convert, so I'd recommend getting Elaine Gottschall's book "Breaking the Vicious Cycle." But even if you don't go that route, pick SOME approach, commit to it, and take stock after a month or two.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## lt6680 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you both for your responses! My mood certainly has been affected, and I just feel gross, for lack of a better word. I have printed out some materials for the FODMOP diet and plan on making changes this weekend. So many foods that I love are no-no's, so this will be an interesting feat. I have jotted down suggestions re: linseeds (I have a ton at home already), juicing, and SCD. I am nervous that I will get frustrated with the changes I need to make, but feeling the way I feel every day is helping me realize that I CAN and SHOULD do this. Not saying it's going to be easy...

I have some more research to do, and I debated downloading The Monash University's Low FODMOP app on the iPhone, but $10 seems a bit excessive. I think for now I'll do the best I can and just keep researching things I'm confused about.

Thanks for your input and best of luck on your own journeys!


----------



## crankypaws (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello lt6680! I too was diagnosed a couple of days ago, though not had results back, but doc points all signs to IBS and told me to look up info on it. I've been given something called Mebreverine which I'm not sure really has been helping all that much. I started off with diarrhea and major cramps after a meal out, then constipation, then bloating and constant cramps. To be honest I've had similar symptoms in the past but this month it all seems to have come to a head recently, and the cramps havent gone away for five days!

My lower back has hurt all day, and today the middle and sides of my stomach is cramping like mad, which I think is due to anxiety as I am holding so much tension and holding my stomach in tightly without realising it. My anxiety levels are off the roof in the last four days, with bouts of weepiness and worry. Not a good thing with a five year old child who is pretty active. I've just joined up to seek support and advice, and find someone to lament to as well as provide support.

I do hope your symptoms ease also.


----------



## Patricia7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone: I am new to this site and have been dealing with many health issues such as

-fibromyalga

-T2 diabetes

-Asthma

-Allergies

-and IBS

My troubles lately are the IBS, and diet...i have been to a dietician, and following the guidelines but am so frustrated as I also have polyps in my tummy!

I just need to vent where i can get some support because my healthcare team can't do to much now as they all say that i have to keep trying different foods to see which ones are accepted by my tummy!!!!

I am almost 60 yrs. old, obese, and have been trying so hard to find some kind of exercise to help with this....

Thank you all for letting me vent at this moment as today i just have had it!

This is a day that's really bothering me with all my emotions about my health issues and keeping my head and wits about me.

Now when i get this way, for me i have to dicipline myself to have a quiet time and reflect on what does work for me and not to worry that I have to follow the plans that are already set in place for fellow dieters... It's so hard to live on your own, I am not in any way looking for sympathy just stating my facts on how i am living today with all my health issues....

I pray that the Lord will send me support for my concerns and that right now all i can do is live and keep finding what works for me!


----------



## Beaner (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I agree the fodmaps diet is somewhat overwhelming but I did download The Monash University's Low FODMOP app and I love it, the ten bucks was a bit upsetting at first but I figured feeling better was worth it. There is so much info on the Internet about this diet and a lot of them contradict each other so I was really frustrated by this and that was why I went with the app, I read that monash university has the most current accurate list and that more food testing is in place oh and also the proceeds from purchasing the app goes back to the university funding more food testing


----------



## ibsnewbie21 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi

I started the low FODMAP diet 6 days ago after seeing a specialist IBS dietician. Overall I've seen little improvement in my symptoms, except maybe my mood has improved slightly, but that my be due to me feeling positive because I'm doing something to actively tackle my IBS. I know it's early days as I have been told it can take up to 8 weeks for improvements to be felt, but, can anyone else give me examples of the sort of benefits they felt and the time it took after starting the low FODMAP diet?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the boards! It is a very confusing thing to be diagnosed with IBS, and western doctors are not much help. I think that doing your own research is the best way to go. I would recommend the low-FODMAP plan because I've personally found that a lot of the foods on the list were triggers for me. There is also some very good beginner info here at Heather's site: http://www.helpforibs.com/. But some people disagree with her diet because it is very high carbohydrate and cuts out most fats. Like all the diets, I would say they are guidelines and you need to customize it to what works for you. Keeping a food diary for a month is a great idea and really helps you narrow down trigger foods.

Remember that this is a slow learning process and try to be patient. Best of luck!


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

It is confusing. I agree that you have to make a decision and go from there. Most people seem to be able to tolerate potatoes, pumpkin, sweet potato, bananas, meat/fish, rice and corn based cereals, and salad with cheese for lunch or sandwiches. This diet works well for me with a minimum of gas and reasonable evacuation time the next morning. Specific diets can be confusing, as they are specific and don't take into account other IBS factors. The low FODMAP diet excludes complex sugars but includes a lot of constipating foods as well as high fibre grains (e.g. spelt) that can be very irritating. Rather than following a specific diet religiously you're better off starting with your "safe" foods, mainly soluble veges, and gradually building up more fibre from there.

No alcohol, excess sugars, fats and be very careful with insoluble fibre.


----------



## ibsnewbie21 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starting an elimination diet in January, will keep you up dated on how it goes.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

I started on Specific Carb Diet but found some of the "Okay" foods did not work for me so started taking tips from FODMAPS. I am now doing a mix of both, figuring what is working specifically for me. I do not eat gluten, starches, sugars, or processed foods.

My diet may seem boring to most people out there but most people can't understand the pain and fear that comes with IBS. How many times did I convince myself there had to be something more wrong with me? Writhing in agony becuase of the pain and bloating and pressure in my gut. That pain and fear is not part of my life anymore and I hope to keep it that way.

I'm so eager to share my experience with anyone who is interested to know more. This diet change has really worked for me and I am just so thankful!


----------



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I've often wondered about the dietary connection, but my GI specialist keeps saying I can eat anything, My stumbling block is the food diary. With all the foods you eat every day, and all of the ingredients in prepared foods, is it even possible to reliably identify a trigger food? Certainly there is general agreement on some things, but even then I suspect that some people can eat or drink those without having adverse effects, Also, what about timing? If I eat something not recommended on a diet plan and two days later feel constipated or have diarrhea, is that cause and effect or coincidence? It seems like many of us have chronic symptoms, so how can you tell when a food or beverage has caused a negative effect unless it's a significant change, and, again, unless you're on an extremely restricted diet, how can you be sure you know the culprit?

My GI doctor describes my condition as chronic constipation, and it's not unusual for me to feel "blocked" several days a week, or alternately, to have days when I have what I call slow motion diarrhea, a series of bowel movements, often urgent, but not necessarily loose or liquid. Is one food causing one set of symptoms and something else the other? I've never been able to get satisfactory answers to any of these questions. I've tried both Amitiza and Linzess and am currently on the lower dose of Amitiza after a disastrous trial of Linzess, which I switched to after the higher dose of Amitiza stopped working. My current dose seems to be losing its efficacy, so I'd love to find other things I could do that might help (not expecting a miracle cure), but it seems simplistic to say "don't eat this." I'm willing to make some changes, although the list of what one shouldn't eat on the FODMAP chart eliminates a lot of fruits and vegetables that I normally eat. I'd like to talk to a dietitian or nutritionist, but my primary care practice refused my request for a referral, saying instead I should see a GI dr. (which I have been doing for years). The GI practice doesn't seem to have a dietitian on staff or even one to whom they make referrals, which to me makes no sense! I may have to see someone on my own, without insurance coverage.

In sum, I"m eager for help but not sure where to get it.


----------



## kals (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, I think ill have to invest in Depends. the reason why we are having bowel shit issues is antibiotics, I just read using them compromises our immune systems. I know drs. go crazy over weight. no one will tell me that, but I know. it bothers me weight this weight that and that damn scale! I am convinced the problem of IBS is there its given to us has nothing to do with weight, but practicing good eating habits helps. it is so stupid to live this long. (remember this is my opinion)


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

kals said:


> it is so stupid to live this long.


what do you mean?


----------

